# My quickie portable outdoor pen



## Herphiles (May 9, 2012)

Being an apartment dweller without much outdoor space around our place I wanted to build something so that we could take the tortoise and boxie down to the park and to the UNH campus so I whipped this little outdoor pen up the other day. Just used some heavy duty hinges on two corners and then whipped up a little rope tie off on the other two corners using things I had lying around lol. Eloise was loving our little outing the other day, she got to explore around and munch on greens while I sat in the sun and did homework! 












Next nice day we'll be taking out our little three-toed so she can get some natural light and catch herself some bugs


----------



## terryo (May 9, 2012)

Nothing like natural sun. Great idea.


----------



## Jacqui (May 9, 2012)

Good job! Just be sure where you set up has not been having chemicals applied or other small hazards hidden low like trash and tobacco butts.


----------



## sportychick (May 9, 2012)

That's awesome!I was thinking of doing the same type of thing. I thought I was being silly tho lol Because I am also in flat so I do not have the outdoor enclousers as everyone else. However I do have a balcony that I put him on its all enclosed so he is safe out there in a bigger enclosure for some sun everyday


----------



## Herphiles (May 9, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Good job! Just be sure where you set up has not been having chemicals applied or other small hazards hidden low like trash and tobacco butts.



Yeah the only places I will take them are a little park on campus which is right next to a drinking water reservoir so they do not use any sort of herbicides or heavy fertilizers there and the park down the street from us in dover, which as far as I know just gets mowed ocassionally they don't seem to be using any sort of chemical weed controls. And yeah, part of why I wanted to make the enclosure is so that I could just set it up, clean out any sort of trash inside of there and let them romp to their hearts content without having to constantly watch what they are getting into lol. 



sportychick said:


> That's awesome!I was thinking of doing the same type of thing. I thought I was being silly tho lol Because I am also in flat so I do not have the outdoor enclousers as everyone else. However I do have a balcony that I put him on its all enclosed so he is safe out there in a bigger enclosure for some sun everyday



It's so easy to make something like this! I mean it's not pretty by any means but I spent about $20 on materials and was able to set it up in about a half hour. I think I might look into making something similar but out of some lighter weight material next time.


----------



## Jacob (May 9, 2012)

Hey this is what works right, specially in your situation?
Nice this is a perfect example a simple cheap pen anyone can build.


----------



## michelle06 (May 10, 2012)

That's a good idea


----------

